# Doctor question please.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have often wondered when going for my HGV medical and been asked to stand on one leg with my eyes closed.
What is the Doctor looking for? Is it how long I can stand like that or is it the recovery when I start to wobble?

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

He's just having a laugh Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That did cross my mind Alan................. :? 

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I have often wondered when going for my HGV medical and been asked to stand on one leg with my eyes closed.
> ...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You've been lucky so far then!

New requirements from 2015 onwards stipulate that the doctor is required to ask you to stand on one leg for 15 seconds after which you will be asked to lift the other foot off the floor.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

in Tia chia it's part of the routine 

Itis a good indication of balance and co ordination

In fact to stand on tiptoes with closed eyes is difficult, even more so on one leg

But daily practice improves balance and co ordination

Keep the raised leg close to the ground to start with

There you go :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't get cocky about your new found skill Ray, dogs do it all the time.

I hope you won't have problems passing a lamp post in future, without stopping for a quick leg lift! :lol:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This says life expectancy..... Good luck

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...hich-53-year-olds-at-risk-of-early-death.html

This is the quacks instruction guidelines.

http://www.dynamicchiropractic.com/mpacms/dc/article.php?id=57098

If it's a yank testing you, it's just a DUI test.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The link is made up of statements such as "In the standing on one leg with eyes closed test, men and women able to hold the position for less than two seconds were three times more likely to die than those who could hold it for ten seconds or more."

More likely maybe but did they?

"men who could stand up from a chair and sit down again less than 23 times in a minute were twice as likely to die in the following 13 years than those who could 37 or more."

Did they? What about the ones who could only do 23 but kept this up till death. Did some of those who could do more than 37 keep it up or did they tail off throughout their lives?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is an unfair test Ray. Blokes with small feet are at a disadvantage. Those with big feet would find it easy. :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I am still somewhat confused and only dghr272 gave me an insight into another aspect.
But I would like to retain my HGV so better get practicing........ :? 

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thankis for the heads up !!

I have my medical next week and I have ben advised that the cost is £70 :roll: Not bad for 15 minutes box ticking is it??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My last one in UK about 10 years ago was £140 and going up.!!!
It's been €23 for years her in France and only went up to €33 last year.

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

-reminds me of the RAF medical i had . . "Strip off, turn your head & cough" the Doc said as he felt around. . . Why turn my head asked I ?
(Thinking it was somehow connected to my dangly bits) -"i don't want you coughing in my face" says he :?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Good job I have never tried to get an HGV licence, I have very poor co-ordination and can't even stand on 2 feet with my eyes closed without wobbling  These days I would have been diagnosed with developmental co-ordination disorder (it was clumsy child syndrome when I was a nipper). According to that learned study I should be dead years ago :lol: 

Chris


----------

